# "3 viewing"



## VenusEnvy

What exactly does this mean? It appears next to the forum name. Does this mean that there are 3 people viewing threads? Or, does this mean that there are 3 new threads to be viewed? Can someone clear this up?


----------



## Artrella

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> What exactly does this mean? It appears next to the forum name. Does this mean that there are 3 people viewing threads? Or, does this mean that there are 3 new threads to be viewed? Can someone clear this up?




I suppose it is the number of people reading posts in that forum.


----------



## belén

I think as Artrella. Because I have the web in Spanish and it says "3 viendo", that means "3 people viewing" 
If it referred to the non-read threads, in Spanish it would say "3 sin ver" or something like that.


----------



## elroy

I agree too, because that would make sense in English is well.

Furthermore, the number of those viewing doesn't always equal the number of unread threads!


----------



## vachecow

Do nonmembers count in the "viewing" number?


----------



## Silvia

Yes, they do.


----------



## vachecow

Thanks,I thought so, and I should have extented my question...do 'spiders' count as viewers?


----------



## mkellogg

You ask some tough questions.  Do the spiders (such as Google) count?  I would think that they do, but I can't confirm it.

Unregistered viewers count, too. That's why everybody thinks that there are more people in the Sp. Vocabulary forum and nobody in the Grammar, etc. forum.   (The dictionaries point to the Vocab. forum, so many people go there to just look around.)
Mike


----------



## vachecow

Ok, thanks Mike!


----------



## VenusEnvy

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> and I should have extented my question...do 'spiders' count as viewers?





			
				mkellogg said:
			
		

> Do the spiders (such as Google) count?





Huh? So, "spiders" are like, search engines?    I don't get it. Sorry ya'll!


----------



## vachecow

Look at the list of those who are currently online.......you will see that some search engines are searching these forums for info.  They are known as spiders.


----------



## vachecow

Go here for further info http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=9013&highlight=spider


----------

